# Where do I buy runners/Track for glass doors near Ipswich QLD



## damo77 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have asked at Bunnings and they said they no longer stock it. Anyone else got any ideas where i can get plain plastic track and /or track with bearings in it near Ipswich QLD.


----------



## champsey1 (Dec 15, 2011)

you could try a glass shop


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 15, 2011)

Cabinet makers might be worth a try also


----------



## damo77 (Dec 15, 2011)

champsey1 said:


> you could try a glass shop




Did that and no luck unless i want to go the cowdroy roller bearing cabinet track system . Tried several in my area.


----------



## Dmnted (Dec 15, 2011)

Mitre 10 used to stock it too. I got all of mine from bunnings in Sydney right through last year.
Hope they still do because I have to upgrade the size of my enclosures over xmas and don't want to be searching everywhere for them either !


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 15, 2011)

*Cowdroy products can be purchased through...

**Bunnings Warehouse** | **Mitre 10 Hardware** | **Home Timber & Hardware*
*Thrifty-Link Hardware** | **Hardware & Building Traders** | **National Builders*

i went through this on thursday night at bunnings. after asking 5 people all to tell me that there was no9ne and they dont do it anymore i found it next to the raven door seals in 1.8m lengths in brown and white.. it is there they just only sell it to us weirdos.. 

Icon Plastics ? Glass Track


----------



## damo77 (Dec 15, 2011)

justdragons said:


> i went through this on thursday night at bunnings. after asking 5 people all to tell me that there was no9ne and they dont do it anymore i found it next to the raven door seals in 1.8m lengths in brown and white.. it is there they just only sell it to us weirdos..



JD you are a life saver. I went into bunnings tonight and got the same reply, "sorry we dont sell it". I calmly replied "yes you do, in 1.8m lengths, brown or white" I couldnt remember exactly what you had said but remembered enough to say "its where the Raven stuff is" 
FOUND IT:lol:

Thanks very much.


----------



## sutto75 (Dec 15, 2011)

FYI Damo if you have the same probs again or cant get cause the store booval is so slack you can get it from the Special orders desk. It also comes in 1.5mtr lots but needs to be ordered.


----------



## Spider178 (Dec 15, 2011)

Is also available at Pro Glass in West Ippy, they will cut to size and offer heaps of helpful advice.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 15, 2011)

Bunnings track is crap, unless you only wanna stick it....too thin to tack


----------



## Erebos (Dec 15, 2011)

I have black 5 mm glass tracks for sale pm me if you need some. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## jacks-pythons (Dec 15, 2011)

bunnings stock it i bought some last week. maybe only in qld they stopped stocking it.

bunnings stock it i bought some last week. maybe only in qld they stopped stocking it. i found that half og them dont even know what they are talking about. the amount of times iv walked in and asked a question and iv been told NO but then the next time i ask the same question they have it. always find the second opinion.


----------



## jham66 (Dec 15, 2011)

I order a fair bit of it from the special orders desk at Bunnings Booval. I get the 1220mm lengths. The stock number is 3985152 for P26 in white. They are $18 versus the $26 for the 1800mm lengths.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I got the same thing on two occasions at bunnings, they all say they don't stock it, so I just keep wandering the isles until I find it.


----------



## browny (Mar 14, 2012)

justdragons said:


> *Cowdroy products can be purchased through...
> 
> **Bunnings Warehouse** | **Mitre 10 Hardware** | **Home Timber & Hardware*
> *Thrifty-Link Hardware** | **Hardware & Building Traders** | **National Builders*
> ...



OMG I love you for this thank you so much


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 15, 2012)

Masters is where i buy mine and cheaper


----------

